
Top Checklists on HN - gawin
https://hn.algolia.com/?query=checklist&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story
======
superasn
This is a great way to find many great posts and learn from HN:

"things i learned"
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=things%20i%20learned&sort=byPo...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=things%20i%20learned&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

"wish someone told"
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=wish%20someone%20told&sort=byP...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=wish%20someone%20told&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

"how did you"
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=how%20did%20you&sort=byPopular...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=how%20did%20you&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

I'm sure there are many others like this too!

~~~
mygo
works for comments too, although it’s pretty much hunting for long-tail
keywords

“pm me”

“opportunity”

“pent up demand”

“I’d pay”

“I miss”

etc

------
fasteo
At the time of this writing, this post (89 points) is already in the second
page of its "own" list.

~~~
WhompingWindows
It's now on the first page for me, very meta. Does anyone here use checklists
in their day to day? My work tends to shift daily/weekly/monthly, I'm not
usually doing similar things most days.

------
ourmandave
Are these checklists updated?

The "Web Developer Checklist" was 5 years ago.

And the "quick website launch checklist" was 7 years.

~~~
codingdave
No, this is just a search for old posts with the word 'checklist' in it. The
actual quality and timeliness of any given list is something you'll need to
judge for yourself.

------
Svip
Why does hn.algolia.com require JavaScript to work? Seems somewhat counter to
the philosophy of HN's web design.

~~~
gawin
Algolia and HackterNews (Y Combinator) are two different parties. Algolia
implemented the HackerNews API (which is based on Firebase). Agolia uses their
JavaScript library to enhance the user experience (for near instant search
results).

~~~
chrismorgan
General commentary based on your use of the words “enhance” and “near
instant”:

Especially in places of higher latency (e.g. Australia), using JavaScript for
things like this does not enhance the user experience, but rather increases
the delay, because additional round trips are required, especially when it’s
over TLS on a different host as in this case.

On a good connection at these latencies (~300ms), these _near instant_ search
results you describe take around four seconds to load, rather than under a
second and a half as it would be if it just served the final DOM directly—or
100ms if it could serve the whole thing from an edge location. (Having to
execute _half a megabyte_ of JavaScript for a search page before it will
actually do the search seems fairly absurd too.)

Subsequent searches without a page reload will also often take 2–3 seconds due
to the connection having been closed and the DNS TTL being only one minute, so
it’s got to resolve that again, open a new TLS connection, _et cetera_.

I really wish people would actively _avoid_ the fancy JavaScript SPA approach.
(And I work on such an SPA.) There’s a place for them, but this is not a good
demo of that place.

~~~
nerdponx
_I really wish people would actively avoid the fancy JavaScript SPA approach.
(And I work on such an SPA.) There’s a place for them, but this is not a good
demo of that place._

Or just have a button somewhere for a "basic HTML" version.

Why are modern developers and UX designers so averse to giving users control
over their experience?

~~~
csallen
Honest answer to your question: Because they have to-do lists a million miles
long, and "make an HTML-only version" is often at the very bottom of that
list, because it may require high investment while providing few benefits
relative to other things on the to-do list. Also, because "giving users
control" can mean a million different things… colors, fonts, sizes,
dimensions, HTML vs JS, etc.

~~~
chrismorgan
And if it’s not the same code base, it’ll probably be buggy, because it’s not
the UI people normally use.

Server-side rendering of the _same_ UI avoids that hazard, at a much lower
cost.

------
mjfl
These are so so so useful for self teaching.

------
iamkoby
This is great! So many great posts!!

~~~
gawin
Yeah, I was quite surprised myself. Thought it was worth bookmarking and
sharing ;)

